

Ask HN: Can you recommend an accountant or CPA? - vrikhter

We're a growing startup based in SF.  Its probably about the time we started getting serious about keeping our books in order as well as some other general tax related questions.<p>FYI, we are not funded.  Profitable SaaS based business with low overhead.  Need someone for a few hours a month at the moment to tidy everything up.<p>As for the full blown CPA.  We have some issues in setting up profit-sharing, vesting ownership in the company, etc.<p>We are ONLY looking for someone in SF Bay Area.  If we can't meet face-to-face then its not going work.<p>Thank you!
======
philiphodgen
Call Charlotte Wall at 415-217-6908. Spott, Lucey & Wall on Montgomery St.
They do international tax so directly it's probably not a good fit, but
they're small, reliable, smart. And plugged in, so they'll know other small,
reliable, smart CPAs in the Bay Area who can help you specifically.

Tell her Phil Hodgen sent you. I gave an international tax presentation at
their firm a few weeks ago.

What you REALLY need is a high quality bookkeeper. Every $1 spent there will
save you about $50 in CPA bills. :-)

/Phil.

~~~
vrikhter
Thank you!

